# What went through...



## Ithrynluin (Apr 29, 2004)

...a particular ME character's mind at a given moment in time?

For example, what was going through Rochallor's (Fingolfin's horse) mind while Fingolfin was riding him towards Angband?

"I tried and I tried to throw the nutcase off the saddle but he wouldn't budge. He drove me to my doom!"

 

Now you try it! And feel free to 'use' any character that comes to your mind!


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 29, 2004)

Rochie: 

_This good ol boy has lost it... but what am I to do?_

_Easy for him to throw his life away! For he will be rehoused. But I? Alas I have not a fea, and will perish utterly from this world._

_If ever one of my kind went out in glory, this is it! My name will be remembered in all the histories, if victory be the fate of the Noldor or not._ 

Here is another one: What went through the mind of Sauron when he learned his defeat by the Ring's destruction was at hand?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

"Do you think Frodo has a cuter butt then me?"

"My butt sure is cute"

"Grishnákh-keeping working out on that cute butt!"

and many other variations on the bland _butt_ joke.


----------



## Confusticated (May 5, 2004)

Ulmo, during Earendil's voyage:


Is that all the better his ship is? Eeloo! I better guide it gently, _and_ the ramshackled heap will have to be reinforced in Valinor.


Haha! Take that Manwe!


Wow! That really is a lovely jewel they have there. Hmmm.. I could capsize the ship and keep it for himself. Ah but yes, the dear Children of Iluvatar in Middle-earth would be utterly doomed, and I will not have that. Maybe I'll get lucky and some poor Feanorian will toss one my way.


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2004)

Melkor at the first lighting of the Sun:

"Bright light! Bright light!"


----------



## Wolfshead (May 27, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Here is another one: What went through the mind of Sauron when he learned his defeat by the Ring's destruction was at hand?


"Bugger", probably


----------



## Eledhwen (May 27, 2004)

CraigSmith said:


> "Bugger", probably


Actually, Tolkien covered that one and, dare I say, somewhat more poetically.

But it does beg the question; what went through the Nazgul's fell beast's minds during those final critical moments?

"Make your flippin' mind up, pal! First it's bite the little kingy's head off, then just as I'm working up an appetite, it's back to Lugburz - and none to prettily I might add! That turn would've broken my neck if it wasn't all grissle; I've seen better steedsmanship from a drunken warg-rider in a ... 'ere, my wings are turning into sparklers! Now, where did he g....?"


----------



## Wolfshead (May 28, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> Actually, Tolkien covered that one and, dare I say, somewhat more poetically.


Bah, curses can be poetic. Just in this case, it isn't really... But probably closer to the truth


----------

